# Foolish ''Introduce yourself to the class'' activities



## TheLegendofDragoon (Feb 14, 2015)

It looks like I'll be having to do two activities of introducing myself to the class. Hopefully I don't have to stand in front of the class and do this. Since I'm studying a few languages this semester, we are going to have to do this cheesy activity of describing yourself to the class. This activity really pisses me off because I hate talking to others about interests. It seems to me that no one knows my interests and after awhile it gets annoying having to explain the music genre I like, the video games I play, my lack of interest in sports, my negative attitude etc.. I used to be more open to do an activity like this but I hate doing it since I see my classmates as sheeple and well I hate associating with people of the mentality of ''doing something because it's in''. Also I hate that I have to mention my nationality in these presentations or at least that's what the class schedule says. How can I pass this bull****?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Just seeing the title of this thread made me both boil in rage, and shiver in fear at the same time. It was pretty disturbing...
You can talk to your teacher before class and describe to her about your SA and how doing something like this would literally make you sick to your stomach (I know that's how it makes me feel.)
Seriously though, screw activities like these. When will teachers learn that not everybody is some optimistic self-loving piece of joy that loves everything and has fake personalities just to fit in with the sheeple? -.-


----------



## TheLegendofDragoon (Feb 14, 2015)

iCod said:


> Just seeing the title of this thread made me both boil in rage, and shiver in fear at the same time. It was pretty disturbing...
> You can talk to your teacher before class and describe to her about your SA and how doing something like this would literally make you sick to your stomach (I know that's how it makes me feel.)
> Seriously though, screw activities like these. When will teachers learn that not everybody is some optimistic self-loving piece of joy that loves everything and has fake personalities just to fit in with the sheeple? -.-


Sadly, I can't avoid these activities. I believe one of them counts for 5 percent and in the other class it might count for 10 percent. One of the teachers is an extrovert and I don't even want to attempt to tell her that my social anxiety causes me to have difficulty speaking to others. I doubt the teachers would allow me to do some other work instead of this. They'll just tell me ''Oh but you're classmates aren't that bad''. I'm pretty much considered an ''idiot'' in one of the classes because people were laughing when the teacher picked me to read something from the textbook. I guess I'll just have to ignore their laughter when I'll present


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Yeah, that sucks having extroverted teachers...
When I usually do these things (presentations, reading out loud) I just try to close my eyes and clear my mind. I cover my ears and lower my voice so to allude myself that I'm not actually speaking, and the class isn't focused on me.
Don't speak too fast, but at a slow pace. It'll make you come off as calm and relaxed, and people will see you more as normal.


----------



## nervousnelly91 (Mar 2, 2015)

I hate these as well, in fact I just did one in a class I had today. I try to think of other things before class, I try to focus on what the teacher is saying instead of listening to my own worries. I still however have a lot of trouble and anxiety, it's hard but there's no getting out of it and the sooner you do it the sooner it is over. I think these sort of activities are okay if you're sitting at a table with a few other people (less daunting but still scary) but when you have to stand up in front of the whole class it's awful. Good luck, just try to focus on something else [god how lame do I sound]


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah, I just say my favorite color.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I hate those stupid teachers. "let's introduce us so we can get to know each other". 

By the next day everyone has already forgotten each other's name and what ever they said while introducing themselves.

Dumb ****ing teachers doing pointless **** that only makes my life worse.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's pointless


----------



## djp15 (Apr 16, 2014)

ohhhhh man did i hate those icebreaker games. 

when i was younger, i'd hide in the bathroom until i figured they'd be done playing it. as i got older, one time i attempted honesty, when you had to reveal a "fun fact" about yourself, i said, "well. i hate these icebreaker games." one or two people laughed, which was enough. and the teacher moved on! worked out.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

Hey, while a lot people rage at this, I think that you should take it with some value. As people treat others by their first impression of them, use this as a fool-proof way to get friends. 

Yeah, this kind of activity either makes people to like you or don't.


----------



## You Reach I Teach (Feb 20, 2015)

Lovecrushed said:


> Hey, while a lot people rage at this, I think that you should take it with some value. As people treat others by their first impression of them, use this as a fool-proof way to get friends.
> 
> Yeah, this kind of activity either makes people to like you or don't.


How many people actually listen to that ****? You could say you're a Russian nuclear bomb manufacturer and no one would even hear you.


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

Yeah i've always hated those things, i just say "hi my name is mel, i like reading and writing and going for walks". Keep it short and simple. -shrug- I hate it but if u gotta do it, might as well just do it and get it over with.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

Lovecrushed said:


> Hey, while a lot people rage at this, I think that you should take it with some value. As people treat others by their first impression of them, *use this as a fool-proof way to get friends.
> *
> Yeah, this kind of activity either makes people to like you or don't.


Bwhahahaha....wait, you're serious aren't you?


----------



## Serpentes (Mar 12, 2015)

Teachers who are extroverts are just as bad if not worse than the students. They have the power to completely mess up your day because they are inconsiderate *******s


----------



## BlueLagoon22 (Mar 10, 2015)

Yeah honestly these things are the worst lol. Just go with it and try to be positive...it really doesn't have an effect on the rest of the class, like for the rest of the year. 

When you think about it, when you've done this before, I doubt you remember what other people said about themselves b/c you were too busy focussing on yourself. Same goes for other people...they don't really care and neither should you


----------



## thedead (Oct 6, 2014)

yeah even i never expressed my problems to teachers either.i knew their characters and thought it would make matters worse. luckily introductions did not count for my marks and i often bunked the classes. also if that introduction doesnt go well, i used to remain disheartened for the rest of the year, so i began avoiding it.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

These activities are a cruel joke. Personally, I'd take it to the teacher and explain just how I feel.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

@ForTru

hey i meant that you should at least try on these things. going up and looking bad won't help you at all. make it funny and short if you prefer. sure many people won't be listening but because it is something that you can prepare beforehand, make a good first impression for the class


----------



## TheLegendofDragoon (Feb 14, 2015)

I completed one of the presentations and it turned out better than I expected. I think the people in that class weren't that bad. People actually joked with me and seemed somewhat interested in what I said. The other class is going to be awful. It happens to be a class that a lot of people take because it's an easy mark. I was placed in a class that's way too easy and the class is busy making stupid jokes that I don't get because I don't follow what goes on in pop culture. Doesn't help that the teacher is young and always tries to ''relate'' to the kids. Perhaps I'll attempt stupid jokes since no one even listens in the class since they are all looking at their cell phones


----------



## You Reach I Teach (Feb 20, 2015)

Lovecrushed said:


> @ForTru
> 
> hey i meant that you should at least try on these things. going up and looking bad won't help you at all. make it funny and short if you prefer. sure many people won't be listening but because it is something that you can prepare beforehand, make a good first impression for the class


Meh **** em, if they don't like my attitude towards introductions then it should stay that way.


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

****ing high school.. i can't believe they still do this ****.


----------



## BlueLagoon22 (Mar 10, 2015)

Riri11 said:


> ****ing high school.. i can't believe they still do this ****.


Still do it in uni/college too


----------

